
Ask HN: Dear software engineers how do manage your money and invest? - mraza007
As a software we all make good money but with all that money what do you guys do with all that money, save ,invest or donate for good causes
======
bartvk
Pay off the mortgage, save for old age and invest defensively. As an
alternative to donations, I appreciate Kiva,
[https://www.kiva.org](https://www.kiva.org).

